# Fw 190 crash in Agoura Ca. (reproduction-plane had two blade prop) Pilot ok



## davparlr (Oct 23, 2018)

Small Plane Crashes on 101 Freeway in Agoura Hills After Losing Power; All Lanes Shut Down: CHP


Correction. Aircraft is T-6 apparently made to look like Fw-190.


----------

